# How many languages do you know?



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Personally, I speak two fluently. French (native) and English. I'm also currently learning Japanese (I hate Kanjis), and in a few months I'll be learning German and Spanish in college.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

knowing a language is one think, being able to understand is another and being able to communicate in that language is _another_ thing...

i can speak english and portuguese, but can kind of understand any other romance language if i focus hard enough, specially spanish and italian. i also learned the korean alphabet because my friend wanted me to teach her... so i can _read_ stuff in korean, but i usually don't understand what it means lol.

never studied japanese, but i'd expect kanji to be the worst part, since it is an logographic alphabet, unlike hiragana and katakana, which are syllabic(?) alphabets and a lot easier for people who are used to a phonetic alphabet.
honestly, just having to learn more than one alphabet to read/write a single language sounds exhausting to me already...


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

At the moment, three (Portuguese, Spanish, English)

I want to learn at least more two (German and French), but I don't expect to reach a fluent level in all of them
Being above intermediate and able to read somewhat complex texts is enough to me


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I am only fluent in English (and barely, lol).

I can understand spoken Tagalog pretty well but cannot speak it. Like, I can follow the conversations but can only reply in English or very broken Tagalog.

I took a few Spanish classes in school but none of it really stuck with me.

I tried learning a few other random languages on Duolingo but didn't really get any progress in any of them.


----------



## Atom (Jul 20, 2018)

For now I speak fluently only Italian (native language) and English.


----------



## JokePeralta (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm a native german speaker. I'm also fluent in english and danish, and currently learning french


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

I am studying English, German, Swedish.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I voted 2, though it's really more like 1.5. My Italian is improving a lot but I'm definitely not fluent yet. I'd like to learn German next. A little French would be great too, though I can't say I _like_ it very much! Those would be the three most practical for me, and two I'd really love to be able to speak pretty well


----------



## BenjiMac (Aug 7, 2017)

Five, to varying degrees of competence, only 2 are fully fluent.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm fluent in dutch (native) and english.
I can speak french to a certain extent, but definitely not fluent.

Want to learn german, swedish and spanish at some point

In theory you can say i know like 4-5 languages, because i can understand "Afrikaans" well, i can't speak it. And i'm a fluent speaker of west-flemish, which is in my opinion vastly different from dutch, and dutch speakers in general have lots of trouble with west-flemish. I believe the difference between norwegian and swedish is less big than the difference between west-flemish and dutch. It's not an official language though... but UNESCO intended to change that, so if UNESCO really does that, my number of languages i know might increase from two to three!!!

UNESCO to step in to save West Flemish?

i speak an endangered language!!!


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I know two. Dutch and English. I'm fluent in both. I also have very basic understanding of Japanese through self study. Really like the structure and overal workings of Japanese tbh. 

Btw, I'm always looking for Japanese native speakers to chat with if anyone is interested.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Why isn't less than one an option?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Two. 
Mine (French) and English (acceptable level)
I learned Spanish at school but I don't give two fucks about this language and I'm even kind of disgusted by it (thanks, school and homework).


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I can only speak English. I did learn a little Spanish and Chinese back in High School, but that doesn't really count.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Fluently? I'll say two, because Dakota and Lakota are honestly different dialects of the same language. So Dakota/Lakota and of course English. I did study French in school, but I'm very, very far from fluent.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

4 languages, but only 2 are fluent. I can speak Malay and English fluently. Mandarin to a certain extend. I can write in Arabic but I'm not fluent when it comes to speech.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

I'm fluent in three languages with multiple dialects in one.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

5 and counting...


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

5

Romanian, native
English, fluent
French, average-ish
German, beginner
Russian, beginner

I'm currently learning German and Russian... really slowly


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Fluent in English. I get by in Spanish (Latin-American variety) and have survival skills in Indonesian and a few European languages. I understand some spoken Arabic and speak a bit of it as well.

I drew the line with Burmese, which I understand has four and a half tones. Ma lo Jim bu can be used in the market place as a firm, non-negotiable “No, thank you.” In another tone it means “I want to have sex with you.” I quit while I was ahead.


----------



## Esmeraldinha (Aug 25, 2018)

I can speak Portuguese (native), English and French.
Can read in Spanish and I know the cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## tannin (Jun 18, 2018)

Vietnamese and English. Learning Chinese-Mandarin, German, Italian and Korean. Hoping to touch upon Japanese.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I voted for 2, I'm fluent (speak/read/write) in two languages, English, & Spanish. However, I've tried to learn the language of whatever country I'm visiting. I did pretty good in understanding Italian, because it's similar to Spanish. I learned the basic phrases, & numbers also in French, & Ukrainian/Russian.

I know a few phrases in Farsi (Persian). Burmese was very difficult for me, so I only learned one word, which means thank you. I'm sure I sounded like an idiot, because I would even say it, as a greeting, since I couldn't pronounce anything else. I also know a few words like, "Hello, Good-bye, & Thank you", in Chinese (Simplified), Japanese, German (plus numbers 1-10), & Polish. I do have a language app specifically for, Japanese, & German too, because of my friends, who speak those languages.


----------

